# Lubitel2



## Revel (Jan 15, 2006)

HI
I have bought a Lubitel2 off a car boot sale for £2. Ive done a bit of research and it seems to be the later model (1970's). It seems to be in good condition with its original case and things are working as they should (i think). Just a few things.

1 What sort of film does it take ?
2 Is it readily available ?
3 How do you use it???????????
4 What is it worth if fully working ?

Any information welcome. Will post a pic when I find batteries for my digital.

Rev


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2006)

Revel said:
			
		

> HI
> I have bought a Lubitel2 off a car boot sale for £2. Ive done a bit of research and it seems to be the later model (1970's). It seems to be in good condition with its original case and things are working as they should (i think). Just a few things.
> 
> 1 What sort of film does it take ?
> ...


 

Rev,

The Lubitel 2 is an entry level Medium Format camera using the 120 film. That film is readily available at any decent camera store (like Jessop's). The 120 film is paperbacked and there are many websites showing how to load it into the camera. You will need a handheld exposure meter to expose correctly. What's worth? I'd say anything between $25.00 and $50.00 (US Dollars) in good shape.

Lubitel_2


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is the manual:

Lubitel_2_Manual


----------



## Revel (Jan 15, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Rev,
> 
> The Lubitel 2 is an entry level Medium Format camera using the 120 film. That film is readily available at any decent camera store (like Jessop's). The 120 film is paperbacked and there are many websites showing how to load it into the camera. You will need a handheld exposure meter to expose correctly. What's worth? I'd say anything between $25.00 and $50.00 (US Dollars) in good shape.
> 
> Lubitel_2


 
Thanks for the information.
From what I have found out so far is that 
a) It is Russian (USSR)
b) Circa 1970's
c) Wants a good clean ( dust and allsorts on the lenses)
d) The image is reversed. I pan left. The camera goes right

What sort of picture quality can I expect ? Will the pictures look like they have been taken years ago ? Sounds a dumb question. A bit like "if I bought a 1960's tv, can I watch Muffin the Mule 

Rev


----------



## Revel (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres the new addition. should be fun experimenting
Just need a good digital camera to take decent pictures now.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2006)

Revel said:
			
		

> What sort of picture quality can I expect ? Will the pictures look like they have been taken years ago ?


 
Well, the pictures will be ok, IMHO a better quality overall (sharpness) than the Holga cameras. Noticeably softer than images from a Yashica D or Yashicamat, or Mamiyaflex TLRs. Worth cleaning it and giving it a try.

Good luck.


----------

